# Dog Pack Attacks Gator In Texas



## Rich Parsons (Dec 24, 2007)

*



			Dog Pack Attacks Gator In
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Texas*At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.
> The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and "survival of the pack mentality" bred into the canines.
> See the remarkable photograph belowcourtesy of Nature Magazine. Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the gator.




Another e-mail I got today. 


Be Careful of the horrible picture attached.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 24, 2007)

Aww, puppie.


----------



## tellner (Dec 24, 2007)

The Horror! The Horror! They are desecrating the Winslow! (small prize for the first person to catch the reference).


----------



## Kacey (Dec 24, 2007)

What horrible, vicious attack puppies!  :lool:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2007)

It's indeed horrible... horribly cute... too cute... stop the madness!



			
				tellner said:
			
		

> The Horror! The Horror! They are desecrating the Winslow! (small prize for the first person to catch the reference).


The Winslow is a small, cute, furry, and fictional reptilian creature


----------



## tellner (Dec 24, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> It's indeed horrible... horribly cute... too cute... stop the madness!
> 
> 
> The Winslow is a small, cute, furry, and fictional reptilian creature



from....?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2007)

tellner said:


> from....?


The girl genius comic strip...


----------



## tellner (Dec 24, 2007)

Buck Godot, but close enough. Give the man a gold star and a cigar!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 24, 2007)

tellner said:


> Buck Godot, but close enough. Give the man a gold star and a cigar!


Gee, I thought it looked like Lyle.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 26, 2007)

Kacey said:


> What horrible, vicious attack puppies! :lool:


 


Well done team :salutes:.  

Now you've dealt with that, I have a Ninja Cat over on another thread who needs it's priorities ... er ... re-prioritising :lol:.


----------

